# Solved: run FoxPro with a batch file?



## jonathan.ownbey (Jan 5, 2007)

I am trying to find a way to execute FoxPro commands in a C# application utilizing .bat files. I was told by a coworker that there is a way to do it but alas, I can't seem to find any kind of help on it thus far.

If anyone could give me a nudge in the right direction or a reference I would be most grateful.

Jon O.


----------

